

Building your team pre-financing - swombat
http://www.readwriteweb.com/readwritestart/2009/05/building-your-team-pre-financing.php

======
pclark
nothing speaks louder than having a team working/committed to your startup
before you're paying them.

~~~
sachinag
This is apparently illegal. The EFF covered this at their conference - the way
out of it is that most early employees are founders and just choose not to
sue.

~~~
swombat
Huh? Do you have a link to that?

~~~
sachinag
Sadly, no. I saw some tweets from the Bootcamp, but that's all I got. Lawyers
I've talked to have gone both ways - some say equity's enough, some say that
doesn't count. Hence, the "apparently."

